# Canon 10-22 loan



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Desperate times ....

Big ask but has anyone got a canon efs 10-22 UWA lens that I could borrow/rent or even buy for a photo shoot at the beginning of April?

I've got a 24-105 and a 17-40 but could do with a little extra on the wide angle for this particular shoot.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

www.lensesforhire.co.uk - Rented a couple of lenses for them and there service is very good!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Looked at this site before and the delivery and collection is the same price as a weeks hire!

Will keep this in mind.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi stewart i cant help u mate but ,but have you looked at the Sigma 10-20 wide angle lens 
http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=7267
Or 
http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=7974


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

These are direct from HK and require the addition of import tax. Cheers tho


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Stewartfinley said:


> Looked at this site before and the delivery and collection is the same price as a weeks hire!
> 
> Will keep this in mind.


They charge £9 to deliver it, and if you send it back via Royal Mail Special Delivery it would cost you £10.75.

Always worth an option


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Bought one in the end, cheers for the suggestions


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi stewart hows things ,any pictures with your new lens ? Cheers


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

I've stopped publishing my photos online as copyright is such a big issue. If I get chance I'll watermark a few and put them up later.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Pic as requested


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

And another


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as usual Stewart, your photos are excellent


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Excellent stewart


----------

